# Long Term Rental



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking for villa or townhouse to rent in Garrucha, Mojacar or Vera. Three bed, two baths and a garden are a must and preferably a sea view. /SNIP/. Needed from October 2013 for indefinite period. Must accept pets.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Peter Mitry said:


> Looking for villa or townhouse to rent in Garrucha, Mojacar or Vera. Three bed, two baths and a garden are a must and preferably a sea view.


Hi Peter

You're unlikely to find a villa or townhouse in Garrucha, there's just not that many of them there with a sea view, you're much more likely to find apartments there. Most of the villas/townhouse in Garrucha are set back from the town in the hills.

You're far more likely to find a villa or townhouse in Mojacar and Vera. But being a bit biased (seeing as my apartment is in Garrucha) Garrucha is far nicer than Vera or Mojacar. It does depend on what you want though as Garrucha is predominantly a Spanish town and not much English is spoken which is the other way round in Vera and Mojacar.

Your best bet in my opinion is to look in Vera and there's a few rental agencies around that do rentals there, just do a google search for them.

It's a nice part of Spain, you'll like it there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter Mitry said:


> Looking for villa or townhouse to rent in Garrucha, Mojacar or Vera. Three bed, two baths and a garden are a must and preferably a sea view. /SNIP/. Needed from October 2013 for indefinite period. Must accept pets.


take a look at the FAQs thread - there are links to national rental websites


----------



## Guapalindy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Peter. Good luck with the rental search. As a senior expat I'm sure you know the ropes, but just a word of warning to all readers, myself and some friends are hearing of various rental scams throughout Spain at the moment e.g. new tenant being asked to pay from 5 - 12 months rent in advance without signing a contract or seeing the property. Of course the cash disappears and the rental is already taken or doesn't exist. Sounds unbelievable that anyone would pay so much up front without seeing the property, but believe me they do. I haven't heard of this happening for years, but seems it's started up again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Guapalindy said:


> Hi Peter. Good luck with the rental search. As a senior expat I'm sure you know the ropes, but just a word of warning to all readers, myself and some friends are hearing of various rental scams throughout Spain at the moment e.g. new tenant being asked to pay from 5 - 12 months rent in advance without signing a contract or seeing the property. Of course the cash disappears and the rental is already taken or doesn't exist. Sounds unbelievable that anyone would pay so much up front without seeing the property, but believe me they do. I haven't heard of this happening for years, but seems it's started up again.


'senior expat' just means they've made quite a lot of posts!!

not this poster especially - but for others, that means they've posted a lot of jokes on the jokes thread perhaps, or have asked a lot of questions - not necessarily that they know what's what about living in Spain 

or even that they live here yet..........


----------



## Guapalindy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok thanks. But the information I've given is still valid and I posted with the intention of helping others before they part with their hard earned cash. I'd put a smiley "wink" now if I could find one.... don't think I'm entitled to emoticons yet as I'm such a Newbie...plus I can't find my specs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Guapalindy said:


> Ok thanks. But the information I've given is still valid and I posted with the intention of helping others before they part with their hard earned cash. I'd put a smiley "wink" now if I could find one.... don't think I'm entitled to emoticons yet as I'm such a Newbie...plus I can't find my specs


exactly!

you're a 'newbie' & posted good advice

whereas a 'senior member' might not have a clue.......


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Peter Mitry said:


> Looking for villa or townhouse to rent in Garrucha, Mojacar or Vera. Three bed, two baths and a garden are a must and preferably a sea view. /SNIP/. Needed from October 2013 for indefinite period. Must accept pets.


I have a friend who has an apartment available for long letting in Mojacar, community pool, and a very nice place. He will accept pets. He is looking for 375 euros pm.

The snag (cos there always is one) is that it has only 2 bedrooms. Let me know if you want more information I can pass you his email. If not, good luck in your search.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> exactly!
> 
> you're a 'newbie' & posted good advice
> 
> whereas a 'senior member' might not have a clue.......


I once had a clue but I lost it...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

thrax said:


> I once had a clue but I lost it...


Someone gave me a clue once but I didn't know what to do with it...


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Guapalindy said:


> Hi Peter. Good luck with the rental search. As a senior expat I'm sure you know the ropes, but just a word of warning to all readers, myself and some friends are hearing of various rental scams throughout Spain at the moment e.g. new tenant being asked to pay from 5 - 12 months rent in advance without signing a contract or seeing the property. Of course the cash disappears and the rental is already taken or doesn't exist. Sounds unbelievable that anyone would pay so much up front without seeing the property, but believe me they do. I haven't heard of this happening for years, but seems it's started up again.


Thanks Guapalindy! I am an experienced real estate broker so I am aware of all the scams. There's also an old saying which goes 'I am too old a cat to be screwed by chickens!' Thanks anyway...


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi xabiachica thanks for your suggestion to look at the FAQ section; I will do that. Just as a bit of background I am the founder member and the original Moderator of the Egypt section of the Property Community forum. We had many problems with controlling it due to rogue developers and threats of litigation so Bob 'pulled the plug'. I am hoping he will reinstate it soon when the country returns to some form of normality.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter Mitry said:


> Hi xabiachica thanks for your suggestion to look at the FAQ section; I will do that. Just as a bit of background I am the founder member and the original Moderator of the Egypt section of the Property Community forum. We had many problems with controlling it due to rogue developers and threats of litigation so Bob 'pulled the plug'. I am hoping he will reinstate it soon when the country returns to some form of normality.




well I wish you luck & fire away with anything else you want to know - & welcome again, from a somewhat damp Spain, today


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> well I wish you luck & fire away with anything else you want to know - & welcome again, from a somewhat damp Spain, today


It certainly is!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter Mitry said:


> It certainly is!


is this you?

http://es.linkedin.com/in/petermitryinegypt

you have an estate agency in Almería??

if so, why are you asking for a rental property on a forum which has nothing to do with property rental??


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes it is me; my company do not handle rentals and I am looking for somewhere for my family near to the sea. I was really hoping to make contact with other expats living in the area who may have properties to let. This has nothing to do with my business; it is for us.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter Mitry said:


> Yes it is me; my company do not handle rentals and I am looking for somewhere for my family near to the sea. I was really hoping to make contact with other expats living in the area who may have properties to let. This has nothing to do with my business; it is for us.


you're better off going around the local agents or really just driving or walking around looking for 'se alquila' signs


this forum isn't intended for putting landlords & tenants together - it's for advice for living here

since the question is asked & answered as far as it's ever likely to be :closed_2:



if anyone does have a property to rent that fits the bill, please PM the OP


----------

